# How do I PM someone.



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2013)

Am I too new to be trusted


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2013)

Click on their avatar, then click start a conversation


----------



## Kies (24 Jul 2013)

He sussed it out!


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2013)

YEs I was clicking on the name not the avatar


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2013)

Just to clarify - as an anti-spam measure, if you are a _brand new_ member you cannot send PMs. You can receive them but not send them until you've joined in and posted in the forums a few times.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jul 2013)

You can also go to your Inbox (top right, next to Alerts) and then Start a New Conversation.


----------

